# New CharGriller 980 First Impressions



## Stoopkid50 (Jun 1, 2021)

Alright yall. This big beast is finally put together and rolling smoke. PIC 1

Couple notes on assembly. Overall fantastic and easy. Feels very sturdy and solid. There were a couple very small issues outside of my control. For example PIC 2 the pre-installed gasket was misaligned and over the bolt hole. 

I'm 30 minutes into the burn in and here are initial thoughts.
Super easy to use, obviously....
Took a little over 6 minutes to get to set temp of 350 PIC 3

Already noticing smoke coming out of lid but not really anywhere else PIC 4 will probably get some gasket for it.

The app is nice. Was easy to connect and simple to use. PIC 5

As expected, it had a lot of temp fluctuation at the beginning but once it got going, it stayed pretty steady until I opened it and the jumped all over again as you can see in the graph in the app PIC 6

I have a 4 probe Thermopro so I set all the probes up to measure temp at the grates. They are positioned 1-4 right to left 1 starting nearest the firebox PIC 7 Average temp across the 4 probes at that time is 356 and about 30 degrees lower than what the grill was saying. Which is what I had already read online.

That's all I've got for now, I'll add update if needed at the end of the full hour burn in!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2021)

OK, so what are you gonnna smoke on it for the first run?
Looks like a solid smoker, looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 1, 2021)

Im with 

 SmokinAl
....enough of the teaser pics.....Show us what it puts out.   
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 1, 2021)

Looks like very good quality.  Waiting to see what you're first cook will be .


----------

